# EBA whiteish head



## Roland in Squamish (Oct 15, 2021)

One of my Electric Blue Acara's head and eye has slowly over the last two months started to turn slightly white/milky (see pictures)
He is a male and seems slightly lethargic since one of the other females always wants to bread, he is eating just fine.
My other two EBA and all the other fish show excellent colour and apatite.
I've been adding 20ml of Melafix every 3-5 days.
Adding Vitachem every water change (1-2 weeks)

Tank notes
55 gallon in the midst of building a 220 gallon tank.
Angle fish bread every 10-14 days
EBA were breading every month or so.
ORP sensor reads between 260-300
using Oasa 600 canister filter
using TMC UV filter
Nitrates are below less than20
Ammonia & Nitrites 0

Thanks for your help
Roland


----------

